# Wrestinggame Base



## Project1893 (9. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Vielleicht kennt das spiel sogar der ein oder andere. Die urversion dieses spiels hat schon mehrere Neustarts hinter sicher. Nachdem nun die letzte version seit über 5 Jahren am netz war wurde es Zeit für eine Neuauflage.
Aus fehlern alter tage hat man gelernt und das ganze ist nun je nach wunsch spielbar, also mit wennig Zeit aufwand, mit ganz viel zeit aufwand mit und ohne Premium. Wobei klare sache wer Zahlt ist hier auch im vorteil. Aber nicht so extrem wie man es aus anderen spielen kennt.

So das spiel prinzib ist Recht simpel. Man registriert seinen Account und hat dann als Manager platz für bis zu 3 Wrestler. Es gibt 5 Skills. Wie diese gewichtet sind, ist jedem selbst überlassen, nur scheint es so zusein das konstitution im verhältniss am wennigsten bringt dennoch geht es nicht ganz ohne.
Also hat man diese Hürde geschaft und seinen ersten Wrestler unter vertrag genommen die 100 start Atribute verteilt, gehts ans eingemachte. Man hat immer mindestens 4 Shows zur auswahl wo man sich anmelden kann ist die show ausgebucht erscheint die Auswertung im chat.
Das lvl cap ist 50, dannach geht der Wrestler in Ruhestand und ein Gleichnamiger next Generation Star betritt die Bühne, je Generation hat man 50 Start Atribute mehr.
Neben den Single Shows kann man auch an 3 Tag Team events Teilnehmen, dazu sucht man sich zuerst einen geeigneten Partner und gründet ein Tagteam. Hier hat man dann wiederum 100 Start atribute und kann wie im Single berreich über shows oder lvl up Weitere punkte dazu gewinnen. Auch hier gibt es 5 skills.
Weiter gibt es noch verschiedene events oder ppv events, je nachdem wie mans ausdrücken möchte. Dafür Qualifiziert man sich über anmelden zu einer bestimmten Zeit, über die Tages Siege, durch aktivität am tag oder durch losverfahren wenn man zu einer bestimmten Zeit online ist.
Einmal Stündlich kämpft dann auch die no1 contender der jeweiligen Titel kategorie gegen den Champion.
Aber bis man da Reale chancen hat wirds jetzt etwas dauern da das ding leider schon wieder einen Monat läuft. Aber auf die dauer gesehen ist das nichts.

Täglich um 0 uhr gibt es neue Credits ohne Premium 300 mit Premium Account 400. Was auch der hauptsächliche nutzen eben von diesem ist, das ganze kostet euch 2,99 im monat. Weitere features sind dann, das einstellen weitere Finishing moves. Was aber keinen spielerischen vorteil bedeutet.

Noch fragen?

Achso der link
klick mich


mit ref bekomme ich solltet ihr aktiv spielen einige Credits extra.
Danke fürs lesen und man sieht sich hoffentlich im Ring


----------

